# 2K Server vs. XP Client



## NeoXtrem (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Netzwerkprofis!

hab nun schon seit tagen rumgebastelt und bin total am ende.
Ich versuche mal mein Problem so detailgetreu wie möglich zu schildern:

Ich möchte folgenden Zustand ereichen:
Habe ein 2k prof. System in dem 2 Netzwerkkarten stecken.
Einer für die DSL Connection und eine zweite um gleichzeitig ins Netzerk zu kommen und unter anderem auch andere Rechner über meinen ins I-Net zu bringen. 
Das funktioniert auch schon lange sehr gut *g*

Nun zu meinem Problem (erstmal grob):
Das 2k System geht online, alles kein problem auf dem System.
Das XP System (Laptop) allerdings lässt nur manchmal eine Netzwerkverbindung zu (XP to 2k) und geht noch seltener ins Internet über den 2k Server.

Nun mal etwas genauer:
Ich  kann nich mehr garantieren das die Einstellungen auf dem 2k Server noch okay sind da ich, wie oben gesagt, schon zienlich drin rumgedreht habe.
Das ergebnis von ipconfig /all habe ich von beiden rechnern unten nagehängt.

Der 2k Server hat eine feste IP 192.168.0.1 (muss glaube ich so sein wenn andere über den in Netzwerk wollen ) und Subnetmask hab ich zwei mal umgestellt, auf 255.255.0.0 und auf 255.255.255.0

Der XP Laptop habt eine Software-Netzwerkbrücke (wegen W-Lan/Lan kopplung) welche eine Automatische IP hat und die Subnetmask 255.255.0.0
Ich habe es auch schon mit einer festen IP versucht (192.168.0.7), das aber nur aus zerzweifelung *g* weil ich eigentlich der Meinung war das ein Clientrechner der über einen anderen ins Internet geht die IP automatisch beziehen muss.

Naja Ergebnis ist nun das der Laptop weder ins Internet geht noch auf Netzwerkdatein zugreifen kann oder den anderen PC im Netzerk findet *gg*
e wa ? *g*

Hier noch die auflistungen von ipconfig /all:
*2k System (Server)*

Windows 2000-IP-Konfiguration

        Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Server2k
        Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
        Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcastadapter
        IP-Routing aktiviert. . . . . . . : Ja
        WINS-Proxy aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernetadapter "LAN-Verbindung":

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-530TX PCI Fast Ethernet A
dapter (Rev A)
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-05-5D-02-44-33
        DHCP-aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :
        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . :

PPP-Adapter  "T-DSL Flat":

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
        DHCP-aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 217.227.87.180
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 217.227.87.180
        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.225.253.9
                                            194.25.2.129
        NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Deaktiviert

________________________________________________
*Hier noch das Ergebnis vom XP Laptop*

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

        Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laptop
        Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
        Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Gemischt
        IP-Routing aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein
        WINS-Proxy aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernetadapter Netzwerkbrücke:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : MAC-Brückenminiport
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : D2-30-EC-CF-42-E6
        DHCP-aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
        Autokonfiguration aktiviert. . . . . . : Ja
        IP-Adresse /Autokonfig.). . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.245.31.62
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :




So ich hoffe euch sagt das mehr als mir! 
Viel Glück (vor allem mir selber *g*) 

ciao
NeoXtrem


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Oktober 2003)

Setz deine IPs auf das selbe 



> Ich habe es auch schon mit einer festen IP versucht (192.168.0.7), das aber nur aus zerzweifelung *g* weil ich eigentlich der Meinung war das ein Clientrechner der über einen anderen ins Internet geht die IP automatisch beziehen muss.



Nö muss er nicht. Der Router weiss von welcher IP Anforderrungen herausgehen und maskiert diese um dann einkommende dem richtigen Rechner zuzordnen. Soll heissen
die feste IP 192.168.0.7 ist schon ok.

169.245.31.62  befindet sich in einem anderen Subnet und kann nicht erreicht werden. 
Setze zudem bei beiden die Netmask auf 255.255.255.0 denn mehr wirst du nicht brauchen.


----------



## NeoXtrem (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi Christian!


Meine Annahme, dass die Clientrechner bei "Gemeinsamer Nutzung der Internetverbindung",  die IP automatisch beziehen müssens beruht auf dieser Meldung (Anhang).
Dadurch wird die IP des Serverrechners automatisch auf "192.168.0.1" und die SNM auf "255.255.0.0" gesetzt. (weißt Du sicher  )

Naja, ich habe jetzt die Subnetmasks angepasst (auf beiden Rechnern auf 255.255.255.0 und auch beide mal auf 255.255.0.0)

Ich habs deswegen nochmal auf die höhere Mask (255.255.0.0) gestellt, hingegen Deinem Rat das die nidrigere reicht, da das die Mask ist, die XP bei automatischer IP Zuteilung nuzt.
Leider immer noch nicht das endgültige Ergebnis.
Dateizugriff habe ich jetzt, aber was fast wichtiger ist:
Die Internetverbindung wird immernoch nicht für den Laptop nutzbar.
Habe in den IE Einstllungen unter "Verbindungen" auf "Keine Verbindung wählen"gestellt, was bisher immer geklappt hatte, nun aber nicht mehr.
Auf "Nur wählen wenn keine Netzwerkverbindung besteht" bringt nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.

Ich arbeite nun auch schon einige Jahre mit PC's aber Netzwerke sind für mich noch immer suspekt ^^
Habe nie richtig gelernt wie ein Netzwerk funktioniert um es zu verstehen.
Leider :-(


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du letztendlich von einem Rechner den anderen Rechner pingen kannst, 
dann besteht letztendlich die Verbindung.

Die SMB Shares bzw Internetrouting funktioniert sind das 2. Paar Schuhe.
Letztendlich bist du aber mit dem funktionierenden Ping auf dem richtigen Weg.

Der Standardgateway auf dem Rechner muss die IP des Routers (in dem Fall den Server)
enthalten.

Und natürlich die Internet Verbindungsfreigabe beim Server bestehen.
Wo das genau ist, entschliesst sich mir, da ich Windows wie die Pest meide, aber sollte
sich auffinden lassen (Start- Hilfe - Internet Verbindungsfreigabe suchen).


----------



## NeoXtrem (30. Oktober 2003)

Okay, ich versuch noch ein bisschen rum.

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe 

ciao
NeoXtrem


----------

